# Modificando un Multímetro



## Rexcardo (Abr 24, 2011)

Como verán en las fotos, después de dar de baja un par de multímetros que me acompañaron algunos años (uno digital y el otro analógico) compré uno de esos baratitos (chinos) muy conocidos, aunque el que compré vino con un sensor que mide temperatura que al parecer da valores con cierta certeza. La luz de fondo con el que viene este aparatito dejó de funcionar a los días lo cual hizo más difícil ver las lecturas por las noches, así que sin pena decidí abrirlo y hacerle la modificación.

Pues bien, el problema de este multímetro es que cada vez que medía continuidad no podía oír el pitido (apenas sonaba) peor aún cuando suelo hacer las cosas escuchando música por lo que tenía que estar viendo los valores de la pantalla para corroborar que hubiese tal continuidad.

Así que decidí meterle un Led que me avisara cada vez que haya contacto entre las puntas y así sólo tendría que notar el brillo del Led  (sin necesidad de ver el multímetro) y listo, por lo que no habría necesidad de bajarle el volúmen a Deep Purple en su mejor momento.

La conexión es sencilla pues se usa el contacto (resorte) que hace sonar el zumbador y se conecta a la base de un transistor (bc 548) el cual funciona a modo de interruptor, colocando el led y su resistencia respectiva al colector y a la fuente (en este caso la batería de 9v.) y el emisor al negativo de dicha batería.

No sé si será útil para algunos, a lo mejor es algo muy trivial pero en situaciones de poca luz o cuando estás metido en el carro, viene bien una pequeña ayuda.

Les dejo unas fotos.

saludos...!!!


----------



## Mandrake (Abr 24, 2011)

Rexcardo dijo:


> . . . así que sin pena decidí abrirlo y hacerle la modificación.
> 
> Pues bien, el problema de este multímetro es que cada vez que medía continuidad no podía oír el pitido (apenas sonaba) . . .



Solamente con reemplazar el buzzer por el indicador optico (resistencia y led), soluciona el problema de suministro de energia de la pila. Ese transistor solo ocupa espacio, porque el medidor de continuidad utiliza un comparador para activar o desactivar el buzzer.


----------



## Rexcardo (Abr 24, 2011)

Hola Mandrake...creéme que hice tal prueba y no sirvió de mucho ya que la intensidad del led apenas si que era apreciable, incluso colocando el led sin resistencia.

A lo mejor con otro multímetro se podría lograr lo que dices.

saludos...!!!


----------

